
Putting pigs in the shade: the radical farming system banking on trees - snthd
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/13/pigs-radical-farming-system-trees-climate-crisis
======
danans
For an similar perspective from an American farmer, check out Joel Salatin:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joel_Salatin](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joel_Salatin)

